# Free SF Short Story: Little Boy Found



## marklord (Jun 22, 2012)

My short story Little Boy Found is available free for Kindle until Sunday - so remember to download it before the England game starts!

Little Boy Found - free from Amazon UK

Alone in space, one little boy is a long way from home. 

His ship has been damaged beyond repair and he is the only survivor. The boy's only chance of rescue is a spaceship captained by Paddy Smith. But this spaceship belongs to an opposing civilisation that believes in the benefits of Artificial Intelligence. The boy's own Kingdom of Kes regards Artificial Intelligence as an abomination. 

Caught up in a war between two ideologies how will the little boy find his way home?

Little Boy Found is a science fiction short story.


----------

